# Button ID von betätigten Button herausfinden



## 5474n (12. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

suche vergeblich schon seit Stunden im Web nach einer Lösung meines Problemes:
Ich habe in einer Tabelle verschiedene Buttons. Mit Betätigen der Buttons wird ein Formular abgeschickt. 
Nun möchte ich auf dem Ziel Servlet herausfinden welcher dieser Buttons betätigt wurde.


----------



## Templarthelast (12. Okt 2012)

Hast du schonmal versucht den Button als get Variable mitzugeben? sowas wie: 
	
	
	
	





```
<input type="button" name="derButton" onClick="window.location = "http://deineUrl/?button=derButton">
```


----------



## 5474n (15. Okt 2012)

Habe ich versucht,  brachte aber keine Lösung.


----------



## freez (15. Okt 2012)

```
<input name="absenden" type="submit" value="Absenden">
<input name="absenden" type="submit" value="Absenden3">
```

Dieser Code überträgt per GET / POST einen Parameter mit key = "absenden" (name) und als Wert "Absenden" oder "Absenden3" je nach Button, der geklickt wurde.

Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## 5474n (15. Okt 2012)

Habe ich nun auch so gemacht.
Ist zwar nicht gerade schön, aber was anderes hab ich leider nicht gefunden :/


----------



## 5474n (15. Okt 2012)

Lass das Thema noch offen falls jemand eine elegantere Lösung weiß.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (16. Okt 2012)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen womit du auf dem zielserver arbeitest? Bei JSF ist das mal garkein Problem, bei PHP geht es eleganter... mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein aber es würde halt weiter helfen was du auf dem Zielserver veranstaltest. CGI? JSF? JSP? PHP?


----------



## mfx (22. Okt 2012)

Eine andere Lösung wäre noch, jedem Button eine (sowieso eindeutige) ID zu geben und diese per JavaScript bzw. jQuery und Konsorten mitzugeben...


----------



## Schandro (22. Okt 2012)

```
<button type="submit" value="myValue" name="myKey">
	Absenden
</button>
```
Im Gegensatz zur weiter oben genannten Lösung mit <input> kann hier die Beschriftung und der parameter value unterschiedlich sein. Find ich ne gute Lösung.


----------

